# 1940 Schwinn DX "CRUSTY RUSTY" BUILD



## donniedee (Jun 29, 2018)

Getting this crusty rusty in two weeks,  its  a 1940's Schwinn DX all orig,  plans are for a total regressed, new all black balloon tires and tubes, looking for the following parts for it:

glass headlight lens

rusty to match rear rack

old glass rear reflector

complete old speedometer

will ride the tires off it AS IS.... no bath,  or repaint...…  THOUGHTS? PM IF YOU MIGHT HAVE PARTS IM AFTER


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 29, 2018)

Bike looks great as it sits!! Don’t clean it, just lube, service wheels, get a tetanus shot and go!


----------



## donniedee (Jun 29, 2018)

THATS MY PLAN,  GREASE, LUBE ADD AOVE ITEMS AND RIDE TILL I DIE,  AT 55YRS OLD... RELIVING MY CHILDHOOD LIKE THE TOWN IDIOT


----------



## pedal4416 (Jun 29, 2018)

donniedee said:


> THATS MY PLAN,  GREASE, LUBE ADD AOVE ITEMS AND RIDE TILL I DIE,  AT 55YRS OLD... RELIVING MY CHILDHOOD LIKE THE TOWN IDIOT



I’ll look you up for a ride if I’m ever in your area. We can be idiots together!


----------



## donniedee (Jun 29, 2018)

Badass


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's a thread that's right up your alley. BTW, love the DX

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/so-who-prefers-to-preserve-the-crust.102071/


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 29, 2018)

didn't anyone keep their bikes inside in the old days? my road bike is 35 years old and still looks like new.


----------



## bdp35 (Jun 29, 2018)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> didn't anyone keep their bikes inside in the old days? my road bike is 35 years old and still looks like new.



I guess people didn't steal bikes back then.


----------



## donniedee (Jul 4, 2018)

Would you guys add a tank and rear rack if I could get a crusty one or leave as is?


----------

